# Pavers, is this awful/batch job or I'm crazy ?



## newbiesocal (5 mo ago)

Hey community!

I'm new to this forum, so apologize in advance for mistakes, or inappropriate forum/question.

I have a hardscaping project, we signed contract within construction firm, who's subsequently subcontracted job.

I start asking question on quality of half completed job, but one questions triggered me to ask community's opinion
Today, worker laid down border in this way (see below).
Contractor said, it's normal way and most contractor does it in the same way. 
*Is that really normal and looks good to you ? Do most will accept it ?
*
Aside question, I have many issues like this. Am I in a trouble ?


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Bring er home...


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Got a larger photo, because that corner looks funky.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

What do you do?

Thus question may do better at DIYchatroom.com


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Homeowner and/or Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

